# Inherited Tank-Need Info Please



## Morpheus (Nov 12, 2008)

Hi everybody. I used to be a member here a long time ago, but due to several issue, Ihad to give up my 150. Fast forward 4 years, and here I am again. Anyways, I recently inherited this tank. It's a 75 gallon acrlylic tank. Got it for free:










The guy who had it had used it as a saltwater. Being as I am at this site, I will obviously be setting it up for our little friends. That being said, there are a couple of questions I had regarding the back of the aquarium and things I have not seen before. There is like a false back, and behind this false back are several compartments. Does anyone know what these compartments are for? Here they are:

All compartments together:










Right side compartments:










Left side compartments:










And finally, the center compartment. I am assuming this is for some kind of filtration system?










Anyways, any help would be appreciated. Also, am I limited on the type of filter I use because of these compartments? Thanks for any and all comments/ideas.

Morpheus


----------



## Morpheus (Nov 12, 2008)

One last thing. On the front of the black acrylic, at the base of the center and right end "compartments" there are several holes, I am assuming for water flow? Sorry to sound like a newb, but I have just never seen this set up before.


----------



## MidNightCowBoy (May 7, 2007)

Your aquarium has a built in "sump and filter" system. The nice part about that is it is all neatly contained in the backside of your aquarium.

I suspect your aquarium is the "Uniquarium" brand aquarium. You will probably need a pump to get it working. Check out the below link, they will probably have a support site or email. I would try to get a manual for your aquarium which will tell you how to properly setup your filtration system.

http://www.advanceaquatanks.com/uniq.html

Good Luck and Have Fun! :thumb:


----------



## Morpheus (Nov 12, 2008)

Thanks for the quick reply. I checked out the link, and it does look quite similar to the set up I have. I also found a logo on the front of the tank. It's actually a Sea Clear Aquarium.


----------



## corrie22 (Oct 11, 2008)

Morph, here's the diagram for the Seaclear tank with built in filter.

http://www.casco-group.com/system2aqua.html


----------



## Morpheus (Nov 12, 2008)

Thanks corrie. Appreciate the link.


----------



## Morpheus (Nov 12, 2008)

Good lord, I'm more confused than ever, lol.


----------



## F8LBITEva (Nov 9, 2007)

Dont get discouraged dude, that is an awesome score!! That tank was probably $1000+ new. Basically all you need is a pump to return the water back into the aquarium chamber and some cut-to-fit media to catch debris in the incoming water. This system allows you to conceal all of your equiptment behind the wall thus giving the fish more room without stuff cluttering the back wall. good luck, it shouldnt take much to get it running, I would say $200 tops.


----------



## Morpheus (Nov 12, 2008)

Ok, I think I get it, but just to make sure, based on the pictures in my original post does the following sound correct?

The right side compartments would be as follows. The one on the farthest right is where the water enters the filtration system from the aquarium and a place for the heater. The one next to it is where I would put my cut to fit media. The center compartment is for biological media (the blue things). Lastly, the far left compartment is where I would put a submersible pump for returning water to the tank through the small holes in the front of the black acrylic. Does this sound correct?

Also, what about oxygenating the water? The literature I did find on this system says the "fall" of the water is sufficient. Does that mean the fall of the water from the pre-filter area to the bilogical filter area?

Thanks again for all of your help guys. This board is exactly how I remember it.


----------



## Deeda (Oct 12, 2012)

Does this help? It's for the Sea Clear System 2. I'm not sure which one you have.
http://www.casco-group.com/system2-inst ... s-2002.pdf
and this is regarding proper water levels and water flow path
http://www.casco-group.com/system2-water-levels.pdf


----------



## Morpheus (Nov 12, 2008)

Deeda, you did it! The second link is exactly what I was looking for. And I was all over that site, lol. Thank you so much.


----------



## Morpheus (Nov 12, 2008)

Ok, sorry to bring this old thread back, back I have a question. I finally received the pump today, and my question is this. When I place it in the compartment with the return valve to the tank, the intake for the pump is about 1/2" away from the wall divider. It does have intake openings on both the front and about 1" back on both sides, but obviously the impeller faces the front of the unit.  If I turn it around, it has more space (about 1 1/2") around the intake, but at the same time, the divider starts angling towards the back of the tank.

Do you think the pump intake only being 1/2" away from the divider wall will cause any problems? Or should I turn it the other way.

The pump is rated at 526g/hr on a 75 gallon tank. Once I get her hooked up, it's time to fill er up!

Once again, thanks for all the helpful advice.


----------



## Morpheus (Nov 12, 2008)

Just wanted to let you know I got it up and running Thursday, and have begun the cycling process. Thanks to everyone for the help.


----------

